# Rozmaite problemy z polskimi znakami

## Ormin

Od wczoraj próbuję odpowiednio ustawić polskie kodowanie w konsoli i X'ach. Stosowałem to co znalazłem w handbook'u na forum gentoo i w googlach. Rezultat jest bardzo ciekawy, ponieważ działają mi polskie znaki, ale z pewnymi udziwnieniami. Otóż gdy wpiszę w konsoli polski znak a potem go usunę i wpiszę jakieś polecenie to przed tym poleceniem mam kwadracik z kropkami i polecenie nie działa. Jednym słowem muszę usuwać dwa pola po jednym polskim znaku. Zaś dla programów w WM polskie znaki są innych rozmiarów niż pozostałem, jedne są większe, a inne mniejsze.

Bardzo dziękuję za wszelką pomoc i sugestie odnośnie mojego problemu.

----------

## Belliash

odnosnie xow problem bedzie na 99% z czcionkami

odnosnie konsoli to masz cos zle ustawione... ktos w sygnaturce nawet mial 100% dzialajaca konfiguracje - zawsze ustawiam wedlug tego i nigdy zadnych problemow... moze ebdziesz mial szczescie i autor ow podpisu odpisze w tym watku  :Wink:  bo mi sie szukac nie chce teraz ow towarzysza ;P

----------

## soban_

Witajcie,

napisalem takowy skrypt do ustawienia utf8 jednak mowie, nalezy go jeszcze przeanalizowac w edytorze zebym czegos nie naruszyl  :Wink: 

( wget www.soban.pl/utf8.sh && chmod +x utf8.sh && ./utf8.sh ). Mam nadzieje ze cos da, jak nie to proponuje jeszcze sprawdzic konfiguracje w kernelu.

----------

## SlashBeast

przesadzony ten skrypt,  za duzy hardcore moim zdaniem, po cholere kopiowac jakies xorg.conf czy bashrc? Wystarczylo by uzyc seda czy moze nawet awk. do edytcji to keymaps, consolefonts, 02locale, rc.conf i locale.gen.

----------

## soban_

On nie rusza xorga, jedynie robi z niego backup jak widzisz. A co do bashrc - jak inaczej maja dzialac polskie znaki w man'ie?

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> On nie rusza xorga, jedynie robi z niego backup jak widzisz. A co do bashrc - jak inaczej maja dzialac polskie znaki w man'ie?

 

a na co komu polski man?

```
belliash@LAPEK /etc/conf.d $ cat consolefont

consolefont="lat2-16"

consoletranslation="8859-1_to_uni"

#unicodemap="iso01"
```

```
belliash@LAPEK /etc/conf.d $ cat keymaps

keymap="pl"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

dumpkeys_charset="iso-8859-2"

fix_euro="NO"
```

```
belliash@LAPEK /etc $ cat locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
belliash@LAPEK /etc/env.d $ cat 99belliash

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1

SVN_EDITOR="nano"
```

en_US zastepujemy pl_PL jezeli chcemy miec system po polsku...

polskie znaki dzialaja i musza dzialac... łaski nie robia  :Razz: 

----------

## soban_

Jak ktos zna slabo angielski, to jednak chce miec man'a po polsku. Mi osobiscie to nie przeszkadza, jednak jak spolszczac to calosc. Czemu Belliash sie nie trzymasz podpunktu 8 w regulaminie?  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Czemu Belliash sie nie trzymasz podpunktu 8 w regulaminie? 

 

Bo za krotko przebywasz na forum by wiedziec ze czesto pozniej, w wolnej chwili, edytuje swoje posty  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Czemu Belliash sie nie trzymasz podpunktu 8 w regulaminie?  
> 
> Bo za krotko przebywasz na forum by wiedziec ze czesto pozniej, w wolnej chwili, edytuje swoje posty 

 

No tak, to w sumie kazdy moze miec takie podejscie  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

polskie many sa tak cholernie stare, ze az STRACH je czytac. Angielski man vima - 2006, polski 2002. Niektore polske sa z lat 90.

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> polskie many sa tak cholernie stare, ze az STRACH je czytac. Angielski man vima - 2006, polski 2002. Niektore polske sa z lat 90.

 

Nie zmienia to faktu, ze ktos moze chciec miec jednak polskiego man'a bo slabo zna angielski. Lepiej miec cos co da sie przeczytac, niz cos czego w_ogóle nie da sie przeczytac, prawda? Ostatnio wlasnie instalowalem gentoo takiemu osobnikowi co w_ogóle angielskiego nie zna.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   polskie many sa tak cholernie stare, ze az STRACH je czytac. Angielski man vima - 2006, polski 2002. Niektore polske sa z lat 90. 
> 
> Nie zmienia to faktu, ze ktos moze chciec miec jednak polskiego man'a bo slabo zna angielski. Lepiej miec cos co da sie przeczytac, niz cos czego wogle nie da sie przeczytac, prawda? Ostatnio wlasnie instalowalem gentoo takiemu osobnikowi co wogle angielskiego nie zna.

 

a potem przyjdzie taki czlek na forum i bedzie pierdzielic ze wyczytal cos w manie i mu nie dziala i ze nikt nie ma racji, bo tak przeciez psize w manie....  :Laughing: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   polskie many sa tak cholernie stare, ze az STRACH je czytac. Angielski man vima - 2006, polski 2002. Niektore polske sa z lat 90. 
> 
> Nie zmienia to faktu, ze ktos moze chciec miec jednak polskiego man'a bo slabo zna angielski. Lepiej miec cos co da sie przeczytac, niz cos czego wogle nie da sie przeczytac, prawda? Ostatnio wlasnie instalowalem gentoo takiemu osobnikowi co wogle angielskiego nie zna. 
> 
> a potem przyjdzie taki czlek na forum i bedzie pierdzielic ze wyczytal cos w manie i mu nie dziala i ze nikt nie ma racji, bo tak przeciez psize w manie.... 

 

Taki czlek nie przyjdzie na forum, bo jest to moj dziadek ktory ma 67 lat, wiec w czym widzisz problem?

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   polskie many sa tak cholernie stare, ze az STRACH je czytac. Angielski man vima - 2006, polski 2002. Niektore polske sa z lat 90. 
> 
> Nie zmienia to faktu, ze ktos moze chciec miec jednak polskiego man'a bo slabo zna angielski. Lepiej miec cos co da sie przeczytac, niz cos czego wogle nie da sie przeczytac, prawda? Ostatnio wlasnie instalowalem gentoo takiemu osobnikowi co wogle angielskiego nie zna. 
> 
> a potem przyjdzie taki czlek na forum i bedzie pierdzielic ze wyczytal cos w manie i mu nie dziala i ze nikt nie ma racji, bo tak przeciez psize w manie....  
> ...

 

czy ja pisze o Twoim dziadku czy ogolnie?

na tym forum sa ludzie w przedziale wiekowym 20-30 ktorzy nie rozumieja angielskiego mana...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   polskie many sa tak cholernie stare, ze az STRACH je czytac. Angielski man vima - 2006, polski 2002. Niektore polske sa z lat 90. 
> 
> Nie zmienia to faktu, ze ktos moze chciec miec jednak polskiego man'a bo slabo zna angielski. Lepiej miec cos co da sie przeczytac, niz cos czego wogle nie da sie przeczytac, prawda? Ostatnio wlasnie instalowalem gentoo takiemu osobnikowi co wogle angielskiego nie zna. 
> 
> a potem przyjdzie taki czlek na forum i bedzie pierdzielic ze wyczytal cos w manie i mu nie dziala i ze nikt nie ma racji, bo tak przeciez psize w manie....  
> ...

 

To sugeujecie zeby wywalic ta linijke z bash'em w skrypcie? Tak btw, to czemu prace nad polskim man'em zostaly wstrzymane?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 :Very Happy:  ... ja jeszcze nie znam angielskiego i z tego powodu, że szybko można spolszczyć mana zainstalowałem gentoo. I jestem zadowolonym użytkownikiem gentoo od ponad dwu lat. Dzięki spolszczonym manom douczyłem się programować w bashu.

Man tak szybko się nie dezaktualizuje. Jedynie nie będą wymienione nowe opcje. 

Ja jestem za!

----------

## soban_

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

>  ... ja jeszcze nie znam angielskiego i z tego powodu, że szybko można spolszczyć mana zainstalowałem gentoo. I jestem zadowolonym użytkownikiem gentoo od ponad dwu lat. Dzięki spolszczonym manom douczyłem się programować w bashu.
> 
> Man tak szybko się nie dezaktualizuje. Jedynie nie będą wymienione nowe opcje. 
> 
> Ja jestem za!

 

No dokladnie, w dodatku mozna ustawic przeciez userowi polskiego mana, zas angielskiego rootowi. To tylko przyklad mozliwych kombinacji. A bez tej linijki z bashem zamiast polskich znakow sa jakies krzaki i dziwolagi.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> A bez tej linijki z bashem zamiast polskich znakow sa jakies krzaki i dziwolagi.

 

Nie prowokuj  :Razz:  Bo jak posadze polskiego mana i nie bedzie zadnych krzaczkow to po lbie dostaniesz kijem  :Laughing: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   A bez tej linijki z bashem zamiast polskich znakow sa jakies krzaki i dziwolagi. 
> 
> Nie prowokuj  Bo jak posadze polskiego mana i nie bedzie zadnych krzaczkow to po lbie dostaniesz kijem 

 

Luzik  :Wink:  ja troche googlowalem na ten temat wiec wiem troche o tym utf8. Zas jesli wywoluje samo polecenie "man" to i tak mam krzaczki, dopiero przy wywolaniu np "man mc" wszystko gra. Jeszcze taki problem mialem, ze przy przejsciu na baselayout-2 czesto przy boocie i sprawdzaniu dysku polskie znaki sa kwadratami. Nawet wczesniej zalozylem posta w tej sprawie, do glowy mi nie przyszlo ze przy wywolaniu man + program bedzie wszystko poprawnie ;P

----------

## Ormin

soban_ twój skrypt przyniósł pożądany rezultat  Mam jednak jeszcze kilka problemów ze znakami. Chciałbym wyłączyć pisanie dziwnych znaków z altem które nie są polskie. Np. dla t:ŧ czy dla g:ŋ itd. Kolejna sprawa to literka k która ma rozmyte odnóża w operze oraz problemy z innymi dziwnie wyglądającymi znakami, naszczęście już nie tak jak było wcześniej. Podejrzewam, że to wina czcionek, ale zmieniałem już w Operze chyba wszystkie czcionki i jest to samo.

----------

## soban_

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> soban_ twój skrypt przyniósł pożądany rezultat  Mam jednak jeszcze kilka problemów ze znakami. Chciałbym wyłączyć pisanie dziwnych znaków z altem które nie są polskie. Np. dla t:ŧ czy dla g:ŋ itd. Kolejna sprawa to literka k która ma rozmyte odnóża w operze oraz problemy z innymi dziwnie wyglądającymi znakami, naszczęście już nie tak jak było wcześniej. Podejrzewam, że to wina czcionek, ale zmieniałem już w Operze chyba wszystkie czcionki i jest to samo.

 

Sprecyzuj to: "Chciałbym wyłączyć pisanie dziwnych znaków z altem które nie są polskie. Np. dla t:ŧ czy dla g:ŋ itd." - mianowicie gdzie ukazuja sie te dziwne znaczki, w x-ach? Czy w trybie tekstowym? A i powiedz jeszcze jakiego srodowiska graficznego uzywasz - jesli dzieje sie tak tylko w x-ach.

----------

## Ormin

W konsoli mam znaki zapytania jak pisze coś z lewym lub prawym altem. W x'ach pisząc prawym altem mam polskie znaki, ale w xterm pisząc lewym altem mam "chińskie" znaki.

Jednak najbardziej denerwuje mnie dziwna czcionka i rozmyte niektóre znaki, zwłaszcza literka "k" Dotyczy to tylko przeglądarki Opera i tylko niektórych stron internetowych. Np. tego forum.

W Operze na pasku programu mam kwadraty zamiast polskich znaków.

Używam środowiska fragicznego fluxbox.

----------

## soban_

Hm, byla rozmowa tutaj o xorgu, sciagnij sobie jeszcze raz moj konfig zajrzyj do xorg'a i go porownaj. Specjalnie zrobilem aby nie ruszal /etc/X11/xorg.conf bo chyba niechcialbys miec ogromaje rozdzielczosci 1920x1080 z konfigiem pod geforca 9600 gt  :Wink:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml i to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml jeszcze mozesz przejrzec - na tym wlasnie bazuje moj konfig + troche google  :Wink:  i wlasnej "tworzczosci".

----------

## Ormin

soban_ zainstalowałem sobie dzisiaj czcionki dejavu za pomocą emerge. Zmieniłem ustawienia w operze dokładnie na takie jakie mam pod windowsem, ale nadal mam dziwne czcionki. Kursywa jest jakaś nieczytelna (chodzi o cytaty na forach). W dalszym ciągu mam problem z czcionkami na paskach w operze. Nie wiem jak moge tam przywrócić polskie znaki. Do tego niemiłosiernie bolą mnie oczy od patrzenia na Xy (fluxbox). Jakieś pomysły?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## unK

pobaw się `eselect fontconfig`.

----------

## ryba84

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> Kursywa jest jakaś nieczytelna (chodzi o cytaty na forach).

 

A możesz dać gdzieś zrzut ekranu z tego widoku. Być może masz problem z dpi monitora lub z ustawieniami antyaliasing-u w ~/.fonts.conf

----------

## soban_

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> soban_ zainstalowałem sobie dzisiaj czcionki dejavu za pomocą emerge. Zmieniłem ustawienia w operze dokładnie na takie jakie mam pod windowsem, ale nadal mam dziwne czcionki. Kursywa jest jakaś nieczytelna (chodzi o cytaty na forach). W dalszym ciągu mam problem z czcionkami na paskach w operze. Nie wiem jak moge tam przywrócić polskie znaki. Do tego niemiłosiernie bolą mnie oczy od patrzenia na Xy (fluxbox). Jakieś pomysły? 

 

Wiesz mysle ze to problem dobrych sterownikow do xorga, tez tak mialem na ati...Wklej tutaj xorga + sterowniki jakie zainstalowales, sporubjemy cos podzialac moze razem  :Wink:  moze to wina zlej rozdzielczosci?

----------

## Belliash

afaik kolega ma nvidie...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> afaik kolega ma nvidie...

 

Dobrze, niech wklei xorga mimo wszystko. Na kijowej rozdzielczosci nvidi tez mi sie tak zdarzalo.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   afaik kolega ma nvidie... 
> 
> Dobrze, niech wklei xorga mimo wszystko. Na kijowej rozdzielczosci nvidi tez mi sie tak zdarzalo.

 

impossible gdy korzystasz ze sterownika nvidia... to nie moze byc wina tego sterownika czy rozdzielczosci

----------

## Ormin

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Serial Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    Option         "AIGLX"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        SubSection              "extmod" 

                Option          "omit xfree86-dga" 

        EndSubSection                              

        Load                    "dbe"              

        Load                    "ddc"              

        Load                    "extmod"          

        Load                    "freetype"        

        Load                    "glx"              

        Load                    "i2c"              

        Load                    "type1"            

        Option    "DontZap"              "off" 

        Option    "Xinerama"             "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#       Option  "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

#    Option        "XkbOptions" "grp:switch"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Serial Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Microsoft"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "PS/2 Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "USB Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "event"

    Option         "Device" ""

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1900"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4000"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier              "Device[0]" 

        Driver                  "nvidia"    

        VendorName              "NVIDIA Corporation" 

        BoardName               "GeForce 7300 GT"  

        Option                  "AddARGBVisuals"                        "true" 

        Option                  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"                     "true" 

        Option                  "AllowGLXWithComposite"         "true"        

        Option                  "DisableGLXRootClipping"        "true"        

        Option                  "Dynamic Clocks"                        "false" 

        Option                  "DynamicTwinView"                       "false" 

        Option                  "Mobile"                                        

"1" 

        Option                  "NoLogo"                                        

"true" 

        Option                  "RegistryDwords"                        "PerfLev

elSrc=0x2222" 

        Option                  "RenderAccel"                           "on"    

              

        Option                  "UseEdidFreqs"                          "false" 

                     Option                  "UseEdidFreqs"                          "false" 

             

        Option                  "UseEvents"                                     

"false"      

        Option                  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"         "true"  

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24 

    Option         "AddARGBVisuals"                "true" 

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"             "true" 

    Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping"        "true" 

    Option         "TwinView"                      "0" 

    Option         "metamodes"                     "nvidia-auto-select +0+0" 

    SubSection     "Display" 

        Depth           24 

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Bawiłem się dzisiaj nvidia-settings, ale to nic nie dało. Oczy bolą mnie niemiłosiernie tak jakby częstotliwość odświerzania była za duża. Mam sterowniki nvidii tak jak Belliash powiedział, i korzystam w wiekszości z jego xorga.Last edited by Ormin on Thu Sep 24, 2009 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

to laptop?

----------

## Ormin

Nie to nie laptop i dodam, że przed zainstalowaniem sterowników nvidii z portage oczy mnie nie bolały.

----------

## Belliash

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> Nie to nie laptop

 

W takim razie trace wiare w nowych uzyszkodnikow gentoo... bez urazy, ale co 2 to przyglup   :Confused:  Az zal to stwierdzac...

Niczego innego sie w zyciu nie nauczyles jak tylko bezmyslnie kopiowac? To juz 2 watek w ktorym tak postepujesz! I myslisz ze dostaniesz konkretna odpowiedz? linijka po linijce co masz wpisac w konsoli i co zmienic w jakim pliku?

Ciezko czasem poczytac? Spojrzec na date posta i doczytac ze dzis nie ma pakietu nvidia-glx tylko jest nvidia-drivers (to z innego watku)? Ciezko poswiecic troche czasu i doczytac dokumentacje do konca? Ciezko poczytac do czego sluzy dana opcja z xorg.conf i sprobowac samemu cos zrobic? Najlepiej skopiowac na pałe i liczyc ze sie uda, a jak nie to miec zal do calego swiata i dalej za przeproszeniem truc dupe?

A ten xorg.conf - to nie liczac inputow i sekcji files nie rozni sie chyba niczym od mojego  :Rolling Eyes:  ... szkoda ze uzywam go na laptopie i zostal dopasowany do konkretnego sprzetu  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:  Kurka zaluje ze sobie DPI na sztywno w xorg.conf nie ustawilem - dopiero bym pekal ze smiechu patrzac jak sie meczysz... SAM JESTES SOBIE WINIEN!!!

bede nie mily... poszedl mi stad czytac dokumentacje i manuala  :Exclamation:   :Cool: 

----------

## Ormin

Nie rozumiem czemu mam instalować nvidia-glx skoro użytkownicy tego forum doradzali mi nvidia-drivers. Właśnie  wywaliłem sterowniki nvidii i nadal bolą mnie oczy od monitora pod Linuksem i mam identyczne problemy jak wcześniej.

----------

## Belliash

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem czemu mam instalować nvidia-glx skoro użytkownicy tego forum doradzali mi nvidia-drivers. Właśnie  wywaliłem sterowniki nvidii i nadal bolą mnie oczy od monitora pod Linuksem i mam identyczne problemy jak wcześniej.

 

Chciales instalowac nvidia-glx.... Nie zaprzeczaj... zrodlo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5975885.html#5975885 to raz

Dwa, ze nie doradzali, tylko twierdzili ze nvidia-glx zostalo zatapione przez nvidia-drivers a to roznica - i tu dochodzimy chyba do sedna problemu - NIE CZYTASZ ZE ZROZUMIENIEM  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge nvidia-glx
> 
> ...

 

teraz kopiujesz bezmyslnie moj konfig... I jak mi jeszce powiesz ze czujesz sie obrazony za to ze nazwalem Cie przyglupem to parskne smiechem... bo obrazony to moge poczuc sie ja - ze nie szanujesz mojego czasu i czasu innych forumowiczow oraz tego ze chcemy Ci pomoc  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Idea:  Jak powiedzialem - daj znac jak zapoznasz sie z dokumentacja gentoo, a do tego czasu nie licz na pomoc - albo zmien distro na inne bardziej user-friendly, bo nie bede w kolko powtarzal tego samego... i przebijal sie z Toba przez te wszystkie problemy (poczawszy od tej aktualizacji - bo kto wie co jeszcze mogles tam spsuc)

----------

## Ormin

Chciałem, ale tego nie zrobiłem a problem mam nadal. Belliash jeśli nie chcesz mi pomóc to prosze nie pisz już więcej w moich tematach!

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Ormin wrote:*   Nie rozumiem czemu mam instalować nvidia-glx skoro użytkownicy tego forum doradzali mi nvidia-drivers. Właśnie  wywaliłem sterowniki nvidii i nadal bolą mnie oczy od monitora pod Linuksem i mam identyczne problemy jak wcześniej. 
> 
> Chciales instalowac nvidia-glx.... Nie zaprzeczaj... zrodlo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5975885.html#5975885 to raz
> 
> Dwa, ze nie doradzali, tylko twierdzili ze nvidia-glx zostalo zatapione przez nvidia-drivers a to roznica - i tu dochodzimy chyba do sedna problemu - NIE CZYTASZ ZE ZROZUMIENIEM 
> ...

 

@Beliash rozumiem Twoje oburzenie, jednak nie tak agresywnie  :Razz: .

@Orimn - Beliash ma jednak troche racji, zerknij tutaj http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml oraz tutaj http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml . Mozesz jeszcze porownac moj konfig ktory znajduje sie ztarowany w utf8. Tak jak Beliash wspomnial nie licz na gotowce, bo kazdy sprzet jest inny. Chcesz to skopiuj mojego konfiga od xorga, jednak czy chcesz miec rozdzielczosc 1920x1080? To jest jeden z powodow dlaczego warto czytac dokumentacje...Kopiowanie konfigow jest fajne, jednak czasami przynosi roznie - czasami bledne efekty. Tutaj zapodam Ci moj konfig od xorga, jesli chcesz:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0   "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#       Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

       Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "BenQ E2200HD"

        HorizSync    70.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

        Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

       Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "BenQ E2200HD"

        HorizSync    70.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

        Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "HWcursor" "On"

        Option      "CursorShadow"

        Option      "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"

        Option      "CursorShadowXOffset" "3"

        Option      "CursorShadowYOffset" "3"

        Option      "TwinView" "True"

        Option      "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1280x1080"

        Option     "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-1 RightOf CRT-0"

        Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "80.0"

        Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "75.0"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

        Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

        Option      "BackingStore" "true"

        Option      "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1920x1080"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1920x1080"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

        Option      "Damage" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection

```

Jednak nie kopiuj go zywcem, bo znowu beda dziwne efekty  :Razz: . Po prosty wygeneruj swojego xorga wg podrecznika nastepnie zrob porownanie (polecam wczesniej skopiowac gdzies wygenerowanego xorga ktory dziala) - bo potem moze byc znowu problem.

----------

## Belliash

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> Chciałem, ale tego nie zrobiłem a problem mam nadal. Belliash jeśli nie chcesz mi pomóc to prosze nie pisz już więcej w moich tematach!

 

moze to byl blad? :>

ale nawet pytania zadac nie potrafisz to jak mam Ci pomoc? nawet nie wiem czy masz monitor CRT czy LCD... czy korzystasz z antialiasingu czy nie - to pytanie padlo a nawet na nie  nie odpowiedziales - wolales bezmyslnie kopiowac konfig... to Twoj wybor... nie licz zatem na pomoc

----------

## one_and_only

A jak jest na configu z 

```

X -configure

```

?

----------

## Ormin

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> nie licz zatem na pomoc

 

Na twoją już dawno przestałem liczyć... A monitor mam LCD.

one_and_only niestety to samo. Już wcześniej próbowałem wygenerować xorga w ten sposób.

----------

## ryba84

Zajrzyj tu. Do sekcji monitor i szukaj DisplaySize. Na prawdę google i man nie boli. Co antyaliasingu to musisz sam poszukać. Nie podam Ci już jak na talerzu. A no i poszukaj sobie info o odświeżaniu, ale myślę, że przy LCD nie zauważysz różnicy.

Ps. nie rozwal monitora  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

O czym wlasciwie jest ten temat? Niby polskie znaki a widze cos o monitorach itp.

Dacie rade strescic problem(y)?

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> O czym wlasciwie jest ten temat? Niby polskie znaki a widze cos o monitorach itp.
> 
> Dacie rade strescic problem(y)?

 

w 1 zdaniu - pierdzielenie o wszystkim i o niczym  :Laughing: 

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> Na twoją już dawno przestałem liczyć...

 

slusznie... na innych tez bym przestal, bo najzwyklej w swiecie nabijaja posty a osoby ktore maja jakies pojecie, jak np SlashBeast nie bardzo wiedza nawet w czym masz problem  :Laughing:  inni zreszta tez sie nie wypowiadaja... wiec lepiej zerknij jednak do tej dokumentacji  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ormin

A jak ci powiem, że przeczytałem wszystko odnośnie konfigurowania xorg'a pod nvidie i zrobiłem krok po kroku tak jak było to opisane w podręczniku, a nadal mam problemy z monitorem(ból oczu), grafiką brzydkie czcionki mało widoczne i rozmazane, to mi uwierzysz?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *ryba84 wrote:*   

> Zajrzyj tu. Do sekcji monitor i szukaj DisplaySize. Na prawdę google i man nie boli. Co antyaliasingu to musisz sam poszukać. Nie podam Ci już jak na talerzu. A no i poszukaj sobie info o odświeżaniu, ale myślę, że przy LCD nie zauważysz różnicy.

 

```
VertRefresh mam na 60.0

    SubSection     "Display"

        Modes      "1280x1024"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection
```

----------

## Belliash

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> A jak ci powiem, że przeczytałem wszystko odnośnie konfigurowania xorg'a pod nvidie i zrobiłem krok po kroku tak jak było to opisane w podręczniku, a nadal mam problemy z monitorem(ból oczu), grafiką brzydkie czcionki mało widoczne i rozmazane, to mi uwierzysz? 

 

to ja bym proponowal wizyte u okulisty bo moze masz zespol suchego oka... czesto spotykane u informatykow  :Wink: 

----------

## Ormin

Wątpie bo mam tak tylko pod Linuksem. Zresztą nie chodzi mi już nawet o ten ból oczu tylko o rozmazane czcionki, które są nieczytelne... Dodam, że instalowałem windowsowe i dejavu.

----------

## Belliash

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> Wątpie bo mam tak tylko pod Linuksem. Zresztą nie chodzi mi już nawet o ten ból oczu tylko o rozmazane czcionki, które są nieczytelne... Dodam, że instalowałem windowsowe i dejavu.

 

a przed upgradem bylo dobrze?

----------

## SlashBeast

nvidia-xconfig i heja, mamy xorg.conf, co do fontow to na anglojezycznym forum jest informacja jak miec dobrze wygladajace fonty na LCDkach, zabawa z fontconfigiem i latami clearlooks.

----------

## soban_

A nie mowielm ze chodzi o xorga  :Razz:  wiesz, najlepiej bedzie jeszcze jak podasz karte graficzna ( lspci ) + emerge --info oraz jak ktos wyzej zauwazyl, podaj dokladnie monitor jaki masz + rozdzielczosc jaka chcesz osiagnac. Najlepiej bedzie jak zerkniesz do ustawien monitora w windowsie ( rozdzielczosc + odswiezanie - zwlaszcza to drugie) i prosze trzymajmy sie scisle tematu zamiast sie opieprzac na wazajem - bo juz powtarzam to n-ty raz, docinajac sobie nie osiagniemy zadnego efektu. Proponuje tez jak @SlashBeast zauwazyl zalozyc nowy watek na ten temat. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> rozdzielczosc + odswiezanie - zwlaszcza to drugie

 

co ma piernik do wiatraka? rzuczasz te pomysly tak na przypal? bo czasem odnosze wrazenie ze nie wiesz o czym mowisz  :Rolling Eyes: 

Po primo w LCD odswierzanie nie ma znaczenia - masz 60Hz, po secundo poczytaj o rozdzielczosci natywnej... A na samiutki koniec poczytaj dokumentacje xorga i nvidia-drivers...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   rozdzielczosc + odswiezanie - zwlaszcza to drugie 
> 
> co ma piernik do wiatraka? rzuczasz te pomysly tak na przypal? bo czasem odnosze wrazenie ze nie wiesz o czym mowisz 
> 
> Po primo w LCD odswierzanie nie ma znaczenia - masz 60Hz, po secundo poczytaj o rozdzielczosci natywnej... A na samiutki koniec poczytaj dokumentacje xorga i nvidia-drivers...

 

Przepraszam zwracam honor, tego nie zauwazylem  *Quote:*   

> A monitor mam LCD.

 

----------

## Arfrever

Zamykam ten wątek w związku z punktem 13. Regulaminu.

----------

